# not sure if this the right place but there ya go,one of my s



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/gereintmortimer/room6.jpg


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*bit missin*


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*still one missin*


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

wow cool attic gaz, love it, put a bed in there an its heaven lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Great pics Gaz*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

now thats an attic


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

i want an attic like that , would have loads of lizards myself aswell though


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

very nice mate.

is it mainly boas your into bud???

thats what we're focusing on.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

what a great room, jealous......


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

bigp said:


> very nice mate.
> 
> is it mainly boas your into bud???
> 
> thats what we're focusing on.


boas and tree boas,have salmons/salmon het albino/jungle/jungle stripe/striped/crawl cays/hypo crawl cays/super hypo crawl cays/striped crawl cays/tangerine hypo crawl cays/suriname/hoggs also atb's /annulated/basins ruschenbergeri/and gtps


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Great set up you have Gaz and oh what i would do for that amount of space to keep reptiles in


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

ooh lol givin me ideas now, i have a totally open attic that could be converted nicely lol


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

:lol: Bev 
Get that dining table out and put some shelves up. Plenty of room for more vivs in there.

Cool room Gaz. 
I am lucky we have a 6 bedroom flat. One room for snake now but gonna end with two rooms. Still leaves another three and one for me to sleep in!


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

that is some setup Gaz,and what a collection,have you got pic's of the striped crawl cays?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*striped crawls*

will get some for you in next couple of days


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: striped crawls*



gaz said:


> will get some for you in next couple of days


cheers


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Gaz

Fantastic setup you got, and your attic looks exactly the same as ours! Which bit of Wales you in?

Now I know why I wanted our attic back when I can get my daughter to move out of it (she nearly 13) although I have a few years to wait yet :roll:


----------

